# college kids...help!



## terryo (Dec 30, 2010)

My son is leaving for Florence Italy to study for three weeks, and I'm a nervous wreck!! He's going to get three credits (which he doesn't need, so I don't know why he's going...I guess I do know). I have never been this nervous in my life. Of all my 5 children, he is the only one who got to go to college...we couldn't afford it for the others. He is in his last year up-state in Binghamton U. Has anyone else gone to Italy or another country to study...and were you robbed (I know that sounds crazy) but he's staying in college housing, and he will be rooming with his cousin, who's going also. I hope I live through this next three weeks....any words of encouragement for me??? Please...... Anything bad happen to anyone...anything good???


----------



## Edna (Dec 30, 2010)

terryo said:


> My son is leaving for Florence Italy to study for three weeks, and I'm a nervous wreck!! He's going to get three credits (which he doesn't need, so I don't know why he's going...I guess I do know). I have never been this nervous in my life. Of all my 5 children, he is the only one who got to go to college...we couldn't afford it for the others. He is in his last year up-state in Binghamton U. Has anyone else gone to Italy or another country to study...and were you robbed (I know that sounds crazy) but he's staying in college housing, and he will be rooming with his cousin, who's going also. I hope I live through this next three weeks....any words of encouragement for me??? Please...... Anything bad happen to anyone...anything good???


My daughter went to Italy/Spain/France with People to People when she was 16. 2 weeks, no robberies. It was a great experience for her, and she made forever friends while there (among her travel mates). Yes, I was a bit nervous while she was gone, but I was hoping for the best. Best wishes to your son, and tell him to keep quarters and a little package of Kleenex on him all the time


----------



## Laura (Dec 30, 2010)

my sister has been travleing a lot the past few years and LOVES IT! nothing bad.. 
Just use common sense like you would here. and be careful driving.. just like here.


----------



## Lisa Anne (Dec 30, 2010)

There is not very much violent crime in Italy. There are LOTS of pickpockets and scammers on the steets. You can get some great "deals" on watches and rings. He will find English speakers everywhere and have a wonderful time. Tell him not to drive if the chance comes up. It seems like stop lights and crosswalks are suggestions only for the drivers. Pay toilets and not public. The only real fear I would have is that he will love it so much that he will want to go back there to live. My kid is 17 and going away to college in upstate CA so I feel for you.


----------



## Becki (Dec 30, 2010)

My stepdaughter went to the south of France as an exchange student (sophomore college) for 
six weeks. She had the time of her life, learned a new culture, met new friends and she still can't stop talking about it. It's a great opportunity, he shouldn't pass it up. Be strong Mom.


----------



## Isa (Dec 30, 2010)

Terry, my hubby and his family are Italiens and they only have good memories about it. My boss went to Italy last year, and the only thing was at the airpost, there is some gypsies waiting for the tourist and steal their things but they are not dangerous, so if he is careful, everything is going to be fine just let him know to be careful. My surgeon went to Italy in 2010 and he loved it. I am sure he is going to love it  And do not worry, it is not a dangerous place. Do you know in which city he is going to stay?


----------



## zzzdanz (Dec 30, 2010)

I know how ya feel Terry.My 19 yr old daughter wants to go to London for a semester.If I had a son I probally wouldn't have any problem with it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 30, 2010)

Lisa Anne said:


> There is not very much violent crime in Italy. There are LOTS of pickpockets and scammers on the steets. You can get some great "deals" on watches and rings. He will find English speakers everywhere and have a wonderful time. Tell him not to drive if the chance comes up. It seems like stop lights and crosswalks are suggestions only for the drivers. Pay toilets and not public. The only real fear I would have is that he will love it so much that he will want to go back there to live. My kid is 17 and going away to college in upstate CA so I feel for you.



Hi Lisa Anne:

(Terry, please excuse my little foray into the OT realm)

Welcome to the forum!! Please take a moment to start your own thread and introduce yourself.


----------



## ChiKat (Dec 30, 2010)

I know a lot of people who studied abroad in Italy, Denmark, and Spain. Everyone I've talked to said it was an incredible experience and they made great friends and memories that will last a lifetime 
I wish I had studied abroad in Spain. If there's one thing I could change about my college experience, it would be that I had studied abroad!


----------



## terryo (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you everyone. He's packing now, and I'm a mess! Everyone said this is a wonderful experience, so I'm smiling away here, for his sake because I don't want him to think I'm worrying. Ha!!


----------



## zzzdanz (Dec 30, 2010)

Have a glass of wine Terry...You can always skype with him while he's there.


----------



## terryo (Dec 30, 2010)

zzzdanz said:


> Have a glass of wine Terry...You can always skype with him while he's there.



YES! We set that up last night and I even have a clock in my room with the time in Florence so we know when to call each other. We set it up on my comp. and his lap top that he's bringing so we can even see each other. This is the first time that any one in my family is going so far away, so I guess that's why I'm so nervous. He's a level headed kid, so I'm sure he'll be OK.


----------



## Balboa (Dec 30, 2010)

In Highschool I went to study in Germany for 6 months as an exchange student. 

BEST EXPERIENCE OF MY LIFE!

Of all the great things my parents did for me this was by far the most enriching. At the end of my stay I spent a month traveling around europe with 2 german friends with nothing but a railpass and a backpack. I saw scotland, wales, ireland, england, norway, sweden, denmark, france, italy and switzerland. I regret that the eastern block was still largely off limits at that point. I was never robbed, though I did spend one night under a bridge, one night in an alley, and one night under castle ruins that had been inhabited by my ancestors.

Frankly, 3 weeks isn't enough, once he has a taste of it, I bet he wants more.

It is an incredible chance to grow and open horizons. Its amazing how similar, and yet totally different things can be.


----------



## zzzdanz (Dec 30, 2010)

terryo said:


> zzzdanz said:
> 
> 
> > Have a glass of wine Terry...You can always skype with him while he's there.
> ...



And he can send ya some good wine...My wife was as nervous as you are when my oldest left for school, and she's only 45mins away.My 3 girls are my everything,and I'ld freak if something happened to 1 of them far enough away that I couldn't get there.I guess it's it's a parent thing, and ya have to let'em go eventually.


----------



## tobibaby (Dec 30, 2010)

dont worry he will be fine.. i studied abroad, i went away for 6 months and it was one of the greatest experiences of my life.. let him go and enjoy and dont be a wreck he is going to be just fine, i promise


----------



## dmmj (Dec 30, 2010)

I heard a long time ago that gangs of street kids in italy would run up to someone toss a doll dressed like a baby at someone and then rob them while they try to figure out what was happening, I wonder if it still goes on? I promised myself if I ever went to italy I would avoid catching any "babies" tossed at me. Overall I think a little education traveling is a good thing.


----------



## moswen (Dec 30, 2010)

haha! my little sister is currently living in garmish, germany, on an army-vacation base, but she works a second job off site at a coffee shop. she walks to and from the coffee shop, by herself mostly, and she's 22... and, without sounding conceited, she's attractive lol! 

she's never been accosted, robbed, bumped into..... certainly it does happen, but mostly i believe it happens to people who look like "tourists." i mean, how many dark allewyas is he going to walk along at night by himself? esp. if he goes with his cousin, i think he will be fine. 

one of my favorite things about overseas is that EVERYONE, everyone that can speak english anyways, which is a good majority of them... they're SO NICE, and helpful, and a couple of times some people noticed that kyle and i looked confused, and helped us find our way! if you ask anyone for directions, they'll help you out. people over there are not "inconvenienced" by tourists, like we are here. ugh, they don't have any personal space either though, i was about to flip out on everyone who bumped into me. if you're walking along a narrow street, they really do not care if they knock you over with their shoulder trying to get past you. happens all the time. i have really big personal space issues so it really bothered me a lot more than it bothered kyle.

but what an opportunity! to go to italy and study! where in italy is it? my sister gets a lot of free time from her jobs and she goes on a lot of trips, her favorite place so far is a collection of 5 cities all basically a mountainside/cliffside facing the ocean, called "tinquentera" or something along those lines, it's in italy. he may hear of it when he's down there, she says it's very non-touristy and you really get the feel for living in another country there...

the worst part about my anniversary last year with kyle is that we went to greece, and athens was soooo "touristy" feeling, they even ha MTV in english over there. not dubbed, really broadcasted in english. i wish i would have been able to find a place that made me feel like i was really getting a good feel for greek life!


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Dec 30, 2010)

I moved to Hungary for two years when I was 19. While there I walked all around the "wrong" sides of town and had a couple scary moments, but that's because I was in places most people who don't live there would never dare go. As a 3 week tourist he'll be plenty safe except for pickpockets. Have him keep his wallet in his front pocket and don't flash money around (pay with large bills and get a lot of change back, etc.)

I've also lived in Germany for 3 and traveled all across Europe at one time or another. I've only spent 1 night in Italy, but all the Italians I've known have been great people. Driving is crazy and in 3 weeks he won't have long enough to learn how to survive on those roads. Avoid at all costs.


----------



## zoogrl (Dec 30, 2010)

I've had a lot of friends that studied abroad, I was always jealous because I wasn't able to go. They only had good things to say & I don't remember hearing any horror stores. Just funny ones at them being the foreigners over there and doing something silly. (like not saying something correctly or ordering something they thought was something different) I also have a family member who lives in Greece, she absolutely loves it!! She misses her family but says that it is beautiful and is so glad she went. Nothing any of us say will make you stop worrying, but I've heard only good things of people studying abroad so hopefully that will help some  Happy skyping!


----------



## terryo (Dec 30, 2010)

I just want to say "thank you" to everyone. I really loved hearing all the stories of your travels, and your friends travels. I feel a lot better now. One more day.....Yikes!
Happy New Year to all, and I hope that 2011 brings you all good health and happiness.


----------



## colormyworld (Jan 2, 2011)

terryo said:


> My son is leaving for Florence Italy to study for three weeks, and I'm a nervous wreck!! He's going to get three credits (which he doesn't need, so I don't know why he's going...I guess I do know). I have never been this nervous in my life. Of all my 5 children, he is the only one who got to go to college...we couldn't afford it for the others. He is in his last year up-state in Binghamton U. Has anyone else gone to Italy or another country to study...and were you robbed (I know that sounds crazy) but he's staying in college housing, and he will be rooming with his cousin, who's going also. I hope I live through this next three weeks....any words of encouragement for me??? Please...... Anything bad happen to anyone...anything good???



I'm originally from PA, and live in NYC now. I just wanted to say not to worry too much. I spent a year in Venezuela as an exchange student when I was 16-17, and it was one of the most amazing things I've ever had the opportunity to do. I didn't know anybody, I didn't know Spanish, and I knew next to nothing about the amazingly rich Venezuelan culture before I left, and came back a different person. If you have any specific questions I am always willing to talk people's ears off about it lol...and it was 9 years ago! This has the potential to be an incredible milestone in your son's life. So yes, you have reason to be nervous...you are a mom! But by letting him go, you are giving him a priceless gift. I still feel grateful to my parents for letting me do it at that young. I raised the money myself, but without their consent it would not have been possible. Good luck to your son!!!!!

Jessica


----------



## terryo (Jan 2, 2011)

Welcome Jessica, and thank you. My son left yesterday. His flight was at 5 and he would make a stop at Rome and then on to Florence. I still have not heard from him and it's 5 am now in Florence. A few hours ago I called the coordinator and asked if he could find out if he and his cousin made it there, because the last I spoke to him was when he was on the plane waiting for it to take off. We made a thing that he would not use his cell phone to call unless it was an emergency (it's 5 dollars a minute to call from the cell phone) and we would communicate through skype. So the coordinator on this end called up the dorm in Florence and then he called me back and told me that they got there OK and were settled in the dorm, but they weren't set up for the Internet in his room yet. So at least I could sleep tonight. I called Verizon too late for them to change the phone to international calling...they said it would take 14 days. 
I really don't know if I could do what your parents did. It was wonderful of them to do that for you, and you were so young too. My son is 22 and in his last year in college. No one in my family has gone so far away from home before, so we are all so nervous now. He is a good kid, and I wanted him to have this experience.
Oh, by the way, do you have any tortoises?


----------



## colormyworld (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm glad they got there in one piece. Remember it's only 3 weeks and it will go by in a flash...for you and especially for them! Some of the photos from my year abroad are here: http://gallery.me.com/jessicamellow/100070 You can see I was able to see and do a lot of things I wouldn't have been able to had I not gone. I hear you as far as the calling...I stuck to email and once a month calls. Which, in my family, is nuts...I talk to my mom every day. Sometimes multiples times per day. But it allowed me to immerse myself in the culture and adapt to my host family. 

I have one tortoise, a redfoot I got just a few days ago. She's a doll, and so curious! I raised reptiles my whole life but haven't had one in years, so she's my first since 2005!


----------



## Candy (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow Terry I almost didn't look at this thread (since I'm not a college student ). I know how you feel with your son going to a different country and all.  Lawrence (my 25 year old) had a chance this summer to go to South Korea and did go. It was a wonderful experience for him, but if it was up to me he probably wouldn't have went. The only way we communicated was through internet.  He is much more adventurous then I am. I'm now glad that he had this experience because it was an experience of a lifetime. He made a lot of friends from other countries over there and he stills talks with them on Facebook. I'm so glad that he had this chance to go now.  At least you son will have his cousin there with him, that should make you feel better that's he's with someone he knows. Anyway let us know how it goes with him and if you can post some pictures when he gets back. :shy:


----------



## terryo (Jan 3, 2011)

Jessica..what a beautiful girl you are and thanks for those great pictures. Do you have a boyfriend? And you live in NYC too??? Hmmmmmm ......How old did you say you are??? Do you like younger boys??? He's 22, 6'1" and very good looking...so I've been told.  
He finally e-mailed me and was on his way to class. 
Candy...I probably won't get a good nights sleep until he comes home. My husband stares into space and looks out the window all day. Worse then me.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 4, 2011)

Laughing fondly at you Terry. Know what your going thru all too well, except the only country one of mine has traveled to so far was Canada. You did a great job of raising you son and you know he is a smart kid, he will do fine...and so will you! *hugs* We raise our children to have their wings so they can fly and then when the time comes for them to fly, we have these momentary wishes that they would not fly. In time you will see these few weeks as a great experience for both of you. You will find yourself wishing the rest would get the same chance (then worry your butt off when they do go. ) Just keep busy.


----------



## colormyworld (Jan 5, 2011)

Haha Terry, thank you! I've definitely aged from back then, it's been almost 10 years...well, more like 8 or 9, but details details...  Not attached though lol. Are you in NYC as well? I see you are in NY, but not whether you are in the city or not. Is your son into reptiles too? 

Believe me, this time will fly by. I bet he is having a blast! You should do something for yourself, to tke your mind off him being gone (or even to take advantage of him being gone. SPA DAY! Or date night with the husband. Have fun and celebrate the fact that you raised some awesome kids all the way to adulthood, which is even tougher than raising tortoises I bet!


----------

